# Unable to buildworld due to auditdistd on FreeBSD10-CURRENT



## alie (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone getting this issue:

```
ERROR: Required auditdistd user is missing, see /usr/src/UPDATING
```


```
# grep ^auditdistd: /etc/master.passwd
auditdistd:*:78:77::0:0:Auditdistd unprivileged user:/var/empty:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


```
# pw user show auditdistd
pw: no such user 'auditdistd'
```

I have tried mergemaster -p but no success.

Regards,
Alie T


----------



## mamalos (Dec 4, 2012)

Most probably the user is inserted in your /etc/master.passwd file but not on its corresponding db file (/etc/spwd.db). Use vipw(8) to see if this user exists and add him if neceessary, or update your database using pwd_mkdb(8).


----------

